# Treats to chew.



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Has anyone used greenies? Thoughts?
Going to look for chew items today.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

No, no, no - just say no to greenies!
They get totally addicted to them, they will haunt you if they don't get them when expected, and they will fight to the death over them!
Plus they are pricey, they don't do anything for their teeth, they only last a few minutes, and are of no nutritional value!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think there are a fair number of people who don't like greenies as Tiny pointed out above.

I find my dogs love buffalo ears and salmon skins.

I use these.

https://www.amazon.com/Bingo-Lo-Buf...8170979&sr=8-2&keywords=buffalo+ears+for+dogs

Salmon Skins (Whole) | Abel Pet Supply


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Greenies make me nervous. My dogs all like them (at least the Scotties do), but the durn things shatter when they break. I'm always afraid they will swallow a sharp piece. Also, they are gone in a couple of minutes..the dogs don't chew on them for any length of time, they just eat them. A minipoo, with less powerful jaws, may take longer, I don't know. 

I have been ordering bully sticks and tracheas from BestBullySticks online for the spoo puppy. Of course when I give anything to him, I have to hand out 3 more to the Scotties! They all love them. They last and last, lots of chew time! The prices there are good, and I think they are processed and sourced well. The chews I found at the "good" pet supply place nearby are mostly smoked. These aren't. I bought some salmon skins there, too, but haven't handed them out yet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie gets bully sticks, plain cow ears, and tracheas from Bestbullysticks.com (ordered through Amazon).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BTW in the way of ears I don't like pig ears. They are very greasy.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Toby had a little play time at Petco today. We met a _beautiful_ black toy poodle with the most adorable groom!!! Very friendly! Hope she comes back next week! lol

Anyway as I was leaving the play area I heard her owner ask for a chew treat for her Tess that she could buy (Tess =TP) The clerk told her greenies! lol

Toby loves bully sticks  I am looking for other options. Today I filled a kong with kibble and on the outside I put a tad bit of peanut butter and yogurt, froze it and gave it to him. 
Only lasted 5 minutes and he was done with it. lol

Thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Besides bully sticks, I give my toy DD dried sweet potato slices (currently store-bought, but I'm going to make the next batch myself) and Castor & Pollux Good Buddy Beef Jerky pieces, which are high protein and very low fat, and easy to break into smaller pieces. Both of these keep her chewing for a long time, and they are very healthy for her.

She likes frozen baby carrots, too, but she devours them quickly.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Greenies are junk. I get a lot of treats from bestbullysticks.com. They have a great variety, especially for small and medium size dogs like poodles. I also get things from Petco sometimes - they have some nice dehydrated stuff like kangaroo jerky and dehydrated mussels. I also like the freeze dried liver treats that come in the big tubs or Purebites freeze dried treats.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with everyone else greenies are awful things, don't waste your money. Stick to natural chews like skins, trecheas, esophagus, tendons,etc. Also I found a new love of green tripe chews. They smell awful but they sure do love em!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Where are you getting your green tripe chews from Poodlecrazy? They are a new favorite of Buck's and I haven't found them online. Besides the tripe chews, Buck loves tracheas, tendons, lamb ears, salmon skin and baked bison knee caps.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Where are you getting your green tripe chews from Poodlecrazy? They are a new favorite of Buck's and I haven't found them online. Besides the tripe chews, Buck loves tracheas, tendons, lamb ears, salmon skin and baked bison knee caps.


I get them from Amazon. They have the barkworthies brand, the pet kind brand (same brand I use for pure canned green tripe), and vital essentials. There are all sorts of different forms too. Chew stick, patties, freeze dried, etc. They love em all!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I am going to check into those green tripe chews. Thank you!


----------

